# Brining times for belly strips



## stringman (Apr 2, 2017)

hi all

I am new to this so be kind.

I am in the middle of brining a pork hock which will be hot smoked see my post in the pork section (I didn't realise my pizza oven can be used as a smoker!!) (presume that as its being hot smoked the brining time of 36houurs should be fine)

I also have some pork belly strips in the same brine, these are about 1 .5 inch wide, 1.5 inch high  and 6 inch long (though I was sure they were 9 inches)








these I am hoping to cold smoke for bacon.

as there is only a pound of belly and they are small, how long should I brine for,

was hoping I could get away with 24-36 hours but would love to find a "calculator" to work it out

all help appreciated


----------



## daveomak (Apr 2, 2017)

7 days per 1 inch of thickness....  for good taste, I would brine / cure for 2 weeks....   Are you using Pops brine/cure mix ??


----------



## stringman (Apr 2, 2017)

yep that's what I'm using

A lot longer than I thought,

that will be for next week then lol


----------

